# bessacarr E725 2001 2.8jtd



## 118573 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi all. I'm just about to buy a bessacarr fiat 2001 e725 . Has anybody got one that can advise on what weak points to look out for before buying.
thanks


----------



## olive (Feb 5, 2008)

Does the MH comply with the London Low Emission Zone standards?? If not .. forget ever going to London in it!


----------



## Snow (Dec 22, 2008)

ivanbasso said:


> Hi all. I'm just about to buy a bessacarr fiat 2001 e725 . Has anybody got one that can advise on what weak points to look out for before buying.
> thanks


We have one and I'm sure they are no beter nor worse than any other van. However we are very happy with ours and would have no hessitation in buying anothr one!


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

hi im thinking of buying a bessacar E725 (2001) did you buy yours
id love to hear what happened are you happy with it etc
weve been caravanners for years and have been looking at motor homes for about six months
im terrified that we wont like the change or the setup 
ive read that most buyers change their van quite soon because the layout is wrong for them and we cant afford to make a mistake


----------



## 118573 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi, we still haven't bought one yet. my girlfriend was made redundant.


----------

